# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Doç. Dr. Abdullah Gül Kimdir ?

## ceyda

29 Ekim 1950de Kayseride doğdu. Orta öğrenimini Kayseri Lisesinde tamamladıktan sonra İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesine girdi. Mezuniyet sonrası aynı fakültede doktoraya başladı. Lisan öğrenmek ve doktora çalışmalarını yürütmek için burslu olarak gittiği Londra ve Exeterde iki yıl kaldı. Türkiyeye döndükten sonra Sakarya Üniversitesi Endüstri Mühendisliği Bölümünün kuruluşunda çalıştı ve bu bölümde İktisat dersleri verdi. 1983 yılında İstanbul Üniversitesi İktisat Fakültesinden Doktora aldı.

1983-1991 yılları arasında merkezi Ciddede olan İslam Kalkınma Bankasında ekonomist olarak çalıştı.

1991de Uluslararası Ekonomi dalında Doçent oldu.

1991de Refah Partisi Kayseri Milletvekili olarak Parlamentoya girdi. TBMM Plan ve Bütçe Komisyonu üyesi oldu.

1992 tarihinde Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi üyesi oldu. Kültür, Tüzük, Siyasi İşler ve Ekonomik Kalkınma Komitelerinde çalıştı.

1993 yılında Refah Partisi Dış İlişkilerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı oldu.

1995de Refah Partisi Kayseri Milletvekili olarak ikinci kez seçildi. TBMM Dışişleri Komisyonu üyesi oldu.

1996-1997 tarihleri arasında 54. Hükümet döneminde Devlet Bakanı ve Hükümet Sözcüsü olarak görev yaptı.

1999 yılında Fazilet Partisi Kayseri Milletvekili seçilmesiyle üçüncü dönemi olarak Parlamentoya girdi.

14 Mayıs 2000 tarihinde yapılan Fazilet Partisi Kongresinde Genel Başkan Adayı oldu. Genel Başkanlık yarışını az bir oy farkıyla kaybetmiş olmasına rağmen, kongrede elde ettiği netice, tüm siyasi çevrelerce büyük bir başarı olarak değerlendirildi.

Fazilet Partisinin kapatılmasıyla birlikte, Yenilikçi Hareket'e önderlik etti. Yenilikçi Hareket, 14 Ağustos 2001'de Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AK Parti) adıyla siyaset sahnesindeki yerini aldı.

Abdullah Gül, AK Partinin Kurucular Kurulu üyesi olarak partileşme sürecindeki etkin rolünü sürdürdü ve Siyasi ve Hukuki İşlerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve NATO Parlamenterler Meclisi üyesi oldu.

2001 yılına kadar Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisinde yürüttüğü başarılı çalışmalarından dolayı Abdullah Güle 2002de Pro merito madalyası ve Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi sürekli Onursal Üyesi ünvanı verildi.

3 Kasım 2002de AK Parti Kayseri Milletvekili seçilmesiyle dördüncü dönemi olarak parlamentoya girdi.

16 Kasım 2002de Başbakan olarak hükümeti kurmakla görevlendirildi. 18 Kasım 2002'de Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin 58. Hükümetini kurdu.

14 Mart 2003'de Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi Genel Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğanın Başbakanlığında kurulan yeni kabinede Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Dışişleri Bakanı olarak görev aldı.

22 Temmuz 2007'de AK Parti Kayseri Milletvekili seçilerek beşinci dönemi olarak parlamentoya girdi.

28 Ağustos 2007 tarihinde, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi tarafından Türkiye'nin onbirinci Cumhurbaşkanı olarak seçildi ve görevine başladı.

İngilizce bilen Abdullah Gül evli ve üç çocuk babasıdır.

----------

